# Dual Core 1.8 Ghz to 2.0 Ghz ??



## ZeraX (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi

can i overclock my cpu from E2160 1.8 to 2.0 Ghz or even better ???

also, what is the negatives of overclocking ???

thank you


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

First off, read this: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f27...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html

As for how high you can overclock it, that's hard to say. If you have very good air cooling, a decent power supply, and a motherboard that's good for overclocking (all prerequisites) then I'd expect you to at least be able to get to 260x9 = 2.34GHz. Maybe. It's hard to say, and that's based on my overclock of the E2200, which is a bit higher end.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Negatives of overclocking include instantly voiding your warranty, possibly hardware failure, and hours wasted trying to get it stable for little or no increase in real-world performance.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

ebackhus said:


> Negatives of overclocking include instantly voiding your warranty, possibly hardware failure, and hours wasted trying to get it stable for little or no increase in real-world performance.


Very well said. ray:
That should be stickied.


----------



## Horusrogue (Aug 31, 2009)

Tyree said:


> Very well said. ray:
> That should be stickied.


Not on budget modern single core setups . Where you can clock up from ~2.6 range to 3.5-4.0 with stability with correct air cooling.

This also, however, reduces the lifespan of the chips, and yes, improperly done could lead to disastrous results


----------

